# Will Guppies and Ghost Shrimp get along ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Will guppies (males only), and ghost shrimp be okay as tank-mates in a 10-gallon, heated tank ?

Do we need to do anything specific to accommodate either from the other ?

Current set-up looks like this :


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I have 4 fancy tail guppies and 3 red cherry shimps in a 5 gallon tank that has no heater. FLUVAL SPEC V tank.

They seem fine, had them in there for about 4 months now and no trouble. Once you get the shrimp be aware of shrimp MOLTING. They are shrimp skin but sometimes look like dead shrimp.

Good luck with your daughters tank.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

They will but it is hard to get healthy ghost shrimp. They are brought in as feeders and treated as such. You would be much better off with amano's, short nose algae eaters, or cherry shrimp.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> They will but it is hard to get healthy ghost shrimp. They are brought in as feeders and treated as such. You would be much better off with amano's, short nose algae eaters, or cherry shrimp.


Oh, I'm not stuck on ghost shrimp - just asked about them as they are a bit larger, I thought they might be easier to keep alive.

I'm actually quite fond of cherry shrimp personally


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

HOWsMom said:


> I thought they might be easier to keep alive.


I think the opposite is clearly true! Ghosties often die off in mass shortly after purchase, and can be quite hard to keep alive over the long term. I once bought 30 or so at Big Al's, and was picking shrimp corpses out of my tanks for days!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

colio said:


> I think the opposite is clearly true!


I was basing my GUESS strictly on size alone.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

HOWsMom said:


> I was basing my GUESS strictly on size alone.


Your guess was very reasonable. They probably are less likely to be eaten. But personally I have had a lot of trouble keeping them long-term.

If you have some ground cover (which you do!), cherries will reproduce a lot in even moderately good conditions. And you can get them cheap here in the market.

As suggested above, amanos are also nice, though they are a bit pricey. They also will not make babies (they need brackish to reproduce), but that may be either a benefit, con, or non issue depending on your perspective.

Of course, ghosites are cheap, and you can try and see what happens. : )


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You do know someone with a few tanks full of shrimp. Baked goods might get you some shrimp. hint hint


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> You do know someone with a few tanks full of shrimp. Baked goods might get you some shrimp. hint hint


Some may just show up at the next DRAS meeting then


----------

